# Going into debt with college?



## Christopher88 (Apr 26, 2010)

I am on the terms going in debt is sin. I know I am wanting to pursue my BA in biblical studies after my AA in Human Services. 
I have looked at bible colleges, most of which are Dispensational, and not reformed. I looked at some reformed schools, they look nice but nothing says buy me. 
Now one college does say buy me and that is Covenant College, however for some reason they like to charge an arm and two legs. 
My question is, is getting college loans to attend this school sinful? I want to say it is, but I would like some input. 
Thanks.


----------



## Andres (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't think we can say it's sinful because the scriptures never do. I suppose one could make the argument that it's poor stewardship to accrue mountains of debt (and I would agree), but I would classify debt more along the lines of unwise than sinful. To say it's sin would imply that taking out a school loan transgresses the law of God and I just don't find biblical support for that line of reasoning.


----------



## chbrooking (Apr 26, 2010)

Good thing you don't want to be a surgeon. I don't share your conviction, but would never suggest you violate your conscience.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 26, 2010)

I have an online friend who is going to a very expensive Christian college in shifts: he'll go for a semester or two, then go home and work for awhile. That seems like a wise approach. 

A couple of questions to ask yourself. What will you use this degree _for_. If it furthers you into your life's work, a loan might make sense. Another is what will you use the loan for? I'd recommend using it for tuition, books, and fees only. Make enough money to cover your living expenses. The living expenses can add up in a hurry if you're not cashing a pay check and paying for it as you go along. Generations of students have lived on raman noodles : ) and it beats taking 20 years years to pay for pizza and trips to the beach.


----------



## Tripel (Apr 26, 2010)

Sonny said:


> My question is, is getting college loans to attend this school sinful?


 
No, taking a student loan is not inherently sinful. It's not always the most wise pursuit, but it's not necessarily sinful either.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 26, 2010)

Debt is not inherently sinful. It _can_ be sinful, but isn't if it's handled with wisdom. 

I've worked in the higher education business and can tell you the economics is complicated. It is never a one-price-fits-all deal. Prices are adjusted heavily, through a combination school and government aid, so those with the means to pay a lot do so and those without such means can still attend. If you're interested, one of your first steps should be to talk with an admissions counsellor, be upfront about your concerns, and get some idea what the real price for you would be. It may not be that much more expensive than other schools. You never know.

Also ask about their job placement rate and the loan default rate for their students in your situation. They may hesitate, but someone there should be able to answer. Then you'll have a realistic idea of the risk you're taking. Only then will you have the information you need to determine whether or not the student loans you'd need are wise. Discuss with friends and elder-types if necessary.

One final thought: Not having a 4-year college education can be a serious handicap these days. But overspending to go to just the right college that somehow makes you feel special happens a lot. Many students spend a ton only to find out the school they attend isn't quite so special as they thought it woud be. Covenant is certainly a very fine school. But check it out thoroughly.


----------



## au5t1n (Apr 26, 2010)

My understanding is that debt, in the biblical sense, is properly defined as owing money that you were supposed to have paid back, i.e. missing payments you can't afford. If you make all your loan payments on time, then in the Biblical sense you are not "in debt" (I think).


----------



## larryjf (Apr 26, 2010)

I think it would be wise to talk to your Presbytery about it. They could steer you in the right direction, and if you are considering ordination you would be under their care...so it makes sense to speak to them first.


----------



## Christopher88 (Apr 27, 2010)

Here is a question;
Are there any reformed bible colleges outside of Covenant? Possibly ones that have distance learning?


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 27, 2010)

Sonny said:


> Here is a question;
> Are there any reformed bible colleges outside of Covenant? Possibly ones that have distance learning?


 
I know people that went to Dordt. (CRC, I think)


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Apr 28, 2010)

There is some debt that cannot be avoided. I seriously doubt anyone on this forum has never taken out a loan to pay for a car or a house. How many middle-class folks and pastors on here do you know of that have 50-200k sitting around waiting to be spent on something like that?

College is a debatable point though. While it "could" fall into the class above, it can be paid through. However, various circumstances may warrant having to use loans to pay through it all. For instance, at the present time I am considering 6 colleges to finish my History major at. Four of them are scattered across North Georgia and the other two are in northern Kentucky. Full time work on minimum wage (7.25 an hour in Georgia) produces about $928 a month for 160 hours (under the assumption that 20% is taken via taxes). You will typically have 5 months to save up on average. 

Consider that you have expenses to contend with, such as fuel, housing, food, car payments, utilities, books, etc., it can actually be VERY difficult to obtain the amount of money necessary without working excess hours (a very unwise move if you're attempting to complete any coursework).

As long as you do not go insane with student loans (For the record, I have a history of doing this, so I am guilty of hypocrisy, but God has turned me around on that matter), I cannot see why it would be an issue to take out loans for school.


----------



## Philip (Apr 28, 2010)

Sonny said:


> I am on the terms going in debt is sin. I know I am wanting to pursue my BA in biblical studies after my AA in Human Services.
> I have looked at bible colleges, most of which are Dispensational, and not reformed. I looked at some reformed schools, they look nice but nothing says buy me.
> Now one college does say buy me and that is Covenant College, however for some reason they like to charge an arm and two legs.
> My question is, is getting college loans to attend this school sinful? I want to say it is, but I would like some input.
> Thanks.


 
First of all, we'll be glad to have you.

Second, there's a fair amount of financial aid available, at Covenant. There are loans and such, but here are other things to look into as well:

Work-study: many of the students here do this and it pays a significant amount of the bill.
Church scholarship promise: does your church give anything to Covenant? Ask the session whether they do and/or whether they would be willing to.
Plain old-fashioned scholarships: there's a fair amount of merit-based aid available here.

As for other colleges, I know that Dordt and Wheaton have good reputations, but Dordt is heading in a more liberal direction and Wheaton, while it's heading in a better direction, is more broadly evangelical than reformed. The Covenant Biblical and Theological studies faculty, though, is quite good (as you probably know already).


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 28, 2010)

You can do it without debt. I worked as a server and supported a family and got two college degrees. Either make more money or go to school in a place you can afford. Remember the debtor is a slave to the lender. Don't be a slave to the government.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 28, 2010)

Sonny said:


> I am on the terms going in debt is sin. I know I am wanting to pursue my BA in biblical studies after my AA in Human Services.
> I have looked at bible colleges, most of which are Dispensational, and not reformed. I looked at some reformed schools, they look nice but nothing says buy me.
> Now one college does say buy me and that is Covenant College, however for some reason they like to charge an arm and two legs.
> My question is, is getting college loans to attend this school sinful? I want to say it is, but I would like some input.
> Thanks.


 
If it makes you feel better, I actually know A LOT of people that wanted to go to Covenant and didn't because they just couldn't afford it. (That's okay, they went to Montana with me and they're a big part of the reason, I'm reformed!) I'm actually a big fan of going to a state school that has good campus ministries or a church with a good college group. I think this can have much the same effect as a Christian school (I say this based on my observations of friends that went to Christian schools).

Now, this is more difficult for you, because you want to get a Bible degree, and a state school is going to lack there. What is it that you want the Bible degree for though? Do you want to continue to seminary? If so, it might be that another undergrad degree (philosophy, English, history, Classics (learning Greek could be good)) could be just as useful as a Bible degree. And you could do reading on your own time to prepare for seminary.

I do think a chat with an elder or perhaps someone who's been to seminary would be helpful to you.


----------



## Christopher88 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll email one of the elders this week. 
I will have about a year to a year and half before I get my AA in Human Services (I started college late in life) so I will have a degree that comes with work so hopefully that will help. I'm an active planner so please keep names of schools coming. I'm very much a research guy so name every thing to look at. Thanks.


----------



## Christopher88 (May 1, 2010)

Anyone here heard of WRS *Westerned Reformed Seminary* Prices seem to be fair and they offer a BID.


----------



## larryjf (May 1, 2010)

Sonny said:


> Anyone here heard of WRS *Westerned Reformed Seminary* Prices seem to be fair and they offer a BID.


 
I've heard good things about them.


----------



## Christopher88 (May 1, 2010)

What sort of good things?


----------

